# icefaces, checkbox valuechangelistener



## delphiking1980 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich verwende das Framework Icefaces in der Version 1.8 und habe folgendes Problem :


```
<ice:selectBooleanCheckbox
 	rendered="#{bean.show}"
 	value="#{item.selected}" 
         partialSubmit="true"
 	valueChangeListener="#{bean.changeStatus}" 
 />
```

In meiner Bean habe ich folgende Methode :

```
public void changeStatus(ValueChangeEvent event) {
 		System.out.println("Hello World");
 }
```

Misst habe ich doch glatt die Frage vergessen : 

Die Methode wird nicht aufgerufen !

Kennt jemand das Problem ?
Nein ich kann keine neuere Version verwenden..... 

danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## sence (18. Mai 2012)

mal 2 abwägige Fragen:
- hast du auch ein Form drum herum gelegt ? :- )
- Sind alle benötigten Librarys von IceFaces in die Seite gerendert worden ? Javascript files -> <h:head> vorhanden ?

grüße


----------



## delphiking1980 (18. Mai 2012)

sorry hat sich mitlerweile erledig.

Habe im target Ordner meines WebSphere gearbeitet und nicht im source ordner. Dummer fehler.


----------

